# Anyone tried the "Oil Cleansing Method" to cleanse large pores??



## godfreygirl (Nov 17, 2007)

I found this "Oil Cleansing Method" by accident here at MUT the other day and have been doing some searching on the internet for it and reading here. I read one article about OIL being the best thing to use if you HAVE oily skin, large pores, blackheads, whiteheads, etc. I had NO idea. I've always avoided oil or greasy things on my face. I'm older now, but I still have large pores.....it's just that now I still have oily skin underneath and dryer skin on the surface. I didn't have any Caster Oil, but I tried the Extra Virgin Olive Oil today. There was an interesting article at:

http://beauty-treatments.suite101.com/article.cfm/the_oil_cleansing_method

This also has links to other sites about the method. I was just wondering if anyone else has the same type of skin as I do and has tried this. I also have always had larger pores on my nose and could push upward on the sides and get those ugly white squiggly things come out almost every day.

Would the Oil Cleansing Method eventually take those away? Is it really better for our skin than even expensive products like one of the articles say? Plus, I can't find coconut oil around here and it's expensive on the internet........so, is that necessary or does just the Caster Oil &amp; Olive Oil work the same? Also, has anyone given up using all the other cleansing products like I use such as Olay, L'Oreal and so on and just use the OCM for cleansing? I'd like to know more about this and just how/when to use it. It would be almost a miracle to me if I could get rid of these ugly large pores after all these years.





Thanks for any input you all may have.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 17, 2007)

I use the OCM method off and on and I really like it. I use it to cleanse as well as moisturize. There are all different kinds of oils depending on what you want it to do. I, personally, use Castor oil and Sweet almond oil, but what you're using is fine. I don't know that it's made my pores THAT much smaller, but it definitely helps. I also have large pores kind of left over from my oily skin when I was younger. I think the more important part is the steaming with the oil on your face when cleansing. I just use a hot washcloth and hold it on my face. That and regular exfoliation will help with the "squiggly" things from the pores on your nose. LOL!

Also...I had trouble finding coconut oil too, but I was looking in the wrong place! I ended up finding in the organic FOOD section in my local grocery store. Have you tried there? You might try looking for some threads in this forum about other essential oils like Almond, grapeseed, etc.

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 18, 2007)

might have to try thiss


----------



## KellyB (Nov 18, 2007)

I use Babor Hy-ol. I know I could save money making it myself but I love this stuff. I started doing this aobut 2 months ago and my skin is better than ever. It has not gotten rid of any wrinkles that I already have and it hasnt made my pores smaller but it has decreased the oil on my face and my skin is soooo soft. I might apply powder once during the day and I am really, really oily in the Tzone. When I was on vacation, I ran out the last night I was there so the next day I used face soap and my gawd could I tell the difference. I'll never go back to other cleansers again.


----------



## godfreygirl (Nov 18, 2007)

I use the OCM method off and on and I really like it. I use it to cleanse as well as moisturize. There are all different kinds of oils depending on what you want it to do. I, personally, use Castor oil and Sweet almond oil, but what you're using is fine. I don't know that it's made my pores THAT much smaller, but it definitely helps. I also have large pores kind of left over from my oily skin when I was younger. I think the more important part is the steaming with the oil on your face when cleansing. This is good to know. I was using the hot washcloth before putting the oil on, rubbing the oil in well, then washing it off with a hot washcloth. I'll keep the oil on next time while doing the steam thing. I have a facial steamer thingy, but I've read that they are too hot to use.....so I'm not so sure about it and haven't used it in a while. I thought they were supposed to be good for a thorough facial, but I may be wrong about that. I just use a hot washcloth and hold it on my face. That and regular exfoliation will help with the "squiggly" things from the pores on your nose. LOL!

Also...I had trouble finding coconut oil too, but I was looking in the wrong place! I ended up finding in the organic FOOD section in my local grocery store. Have you tried there? No. I didn't think to look there. I will check it out. You might try looking for some threads in this forum about other essential oils like Almond, grape seed, etc.

Good luck and hope this helps. Yes it did and thanks for posting the info.


----------

